
There is no work-life balance, just life balance - miraismira
https://www.indiehackers.com/@yaroslav_lehenchuk/there-is-no-work-life-balance-just-life-balance-6681c96cb8
======
ktaylor
There's a guy named Ken Auer who took the life-work integration message to
heart. He established a craftsmanship studio in his house. In large part, it
was to integrate work, family, personal into one.

[https://www.rolemodelsoftware.com/why-we-build-software-
syst...](https://www.rolemodelsoftware.com/why-we-build-software-systems/)

This is also why I quit the tech startup rat race and transitioned to my
current lifestyle that allows me to work on the projects I am interested in,
be around my family, travel when I want to travel, and go in whatever
direction I am interested.

Work-life balance has always smelled of a construct created by corporate
"personnel" departments to stem the tide of fleeing, burned-out workers.

